# Big fish & quality time



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

finally real quality time with the kids, 3 hours of floundering with a friend & my 2 oldest. we had a blast , my kids gigged fish i would have died for a few years back and all in one nite. the biggest was 6.7 and the next was 6.0 ,5.13 , 4.12, 4.8 ,all together 20 fish that ended up 68lbs. a amazing 3.4 average. the only sad thing about it is the bar has been set real high but, we will surely keep trying they are hooked .


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome catch. That's gonna be a tough night to beat.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that's a nice mess of fish for sure


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

this might be a better pic


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

They are huge, both pics are awsome but you can't beat the first one, I don't care how you stack them. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome night!!!! Congrats guys!!!:thumbup:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good night for sure!!!!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah ole Blinkys a good guide lol Nice fish:thumbup:


----------

